# Hood/trunk internal rust prevention



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Anyone have a recommendation on internal frame coating/rust preventative? I found a some surface rust (nothing alarming) in my hood and trunk internals and would like to nip it in the bud. I've always been a fan of POR15 but cant think of a way to actually get in there... Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

chadd925 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on internal frame coating/rust preventative? I found a some surface rust (nothing alarming) in my hood and trunk internals and would like to nip it in the bud. I've always been a fan of POR15 but cant think of a way to actually get in there... Thanks!


If the color will be hidden maybe consider Eastwood's internal frame coating? Has a hose to spray where you cannot reach.

https://www.eastwood.com/eastwood-internal-frame-coating-14oz-aerosol.html


----------

